# New walls, old ceiling with texture... do I tape?



## 1910NE (Sep 5, 2010)

unless you are going to put up crown molding, you need to tape it. even then...tape would be best.


----------



## redmanblackdog (Jan 7, 2011)

If there is no gap, I would caulk it. If there is a gap you can do what is called "tape to". That is when you put tape on the wall with taping mud and push the tape up tight to the ceiling to elminate the gap (larger than 1/8 inch gaps should be prefilled first before taping). Then once you have a tight corner then you caulk.

Taping the corner would be the best for an ideal situation, but we don't always have that option.


----------



## stoner529 (Nov 12, 2010)

how big is the bathroom ceiling and do you like the sand finish that is already there. that is the question you need to ask. If you like it then "tape to" or "flat tape" as others may call it. a bead of caulk will help greatly. Otherwise tear it down and do a complete remodel of the walls.


----------



## rodney23 (Oct 1, 2010)

stoner529 said:


> how big is the bathroom ceiling and do you like the sand finish that is already there. that is the question you need to ask. If you like it then "tape to" or "flat tape" as others may call it. a bead of caulk will help greatly. Otherwise tear it down and do a complete remodel of the walls.


Thanks all for the ideas/suggestions.

I'd rather not re-do the ceiling... it's not a very large bathroom... but being a beginner at drywall, I'd rather not tackle the ceiling my first time out. The sand-paint texture is just fine... its not popcorn... so its not bad. 

As for the "tape to" method... even if you had a gap of less than an 1/8"... wouldn't the edge of the tape be a weak point? Meaning... wouldn't any pressure on that cause the tape to bend or deform.... or does the joint compound you lay the tape in stiffen everything up enough to keep that from happening? Sorry if these are dumb questions... but like I said, I'm a beginner.

~Rodney


----------



## stoner529 (Nov 12, 2010)

rodney23 said:


> Thanks all for the ideas/suggestions.
> 
> I'd rather not re-do the ceiling... it's not a very large bathroom... but being a beginner at drywall, I'd rather not tackle the ceiling my first time out. The sand-paint texture is just fine... its not popcorn... so its not bad.
> 
> ...



Do you plan on poking your finger through the top of drywall on a daily basis?

It should be fine.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Put a layer of 1/4" over the existing ceiling....


----------



## southshoreconst (Feb 13, 2011)

this is something that should of been considered before hand.:no:
you went that far with the walls you should of replaced ceiling


now you can do it right or just make it work.

Do it right:
- put second layer on it or

-if i was you at this point i would tape the corner of the wall and ceiling like you would normally and then skim coat ceiling untill smooth, and finish walls accordingly.

some of the caulk and flat tape ideas might work just not the way it _should_ be done. good luck


----------



## rodney23 (Oct 1, 2010)

southshoreconst said:


> this is something that should of been considered before hand.:no:
> you went that far with the walls you should of replaced ceiling
> 
> 
> ...


Well...

The good news is that I haven't put the drywall on the walls yet... so there's still plenty of time to change things. 

I don't like the second layer idea as we have low ceilings as it is (70" from sub-floor to drywalled ceiling). So... while adding a 1/4 inch doesn't sound like much... its likely that I'll just rip down what's up there and put up new drywall. Its not a huge bathroom... so the expense is only another 2-3 sheets. In the end... probably easier than struggling with the other ideas about taping up to it and it'll look "right". 

Thanks all!

~Rodney


----------



## southshoreconst (Feb 13, 2011)

ok i hope thats a typo


70" ceiling height??????
5'10"???? thats what the height is???

i hope you meant 7' and your in the basement


----------



## rodney23 (Oct 1, 2010)

southshoreconst said:


> ok i hope thats a typo
> 
> 
> 70" ceiling height??????
> ...


:laughing:

Yes... typo... 

anyway... the ceiling's down... now to put the new one up!

~rodney


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

If you cannot match the ceiling texture afeter properly taping the wall to ceiling intersection, or skim the ceiling,I think you made the right decision to replace the ceiling.

The tape to thing is a new one to me.

Crown is a possibilty in some cases with just a fire break bed of mud which is hidden by the crown. The mud and tape does not have to be anywhere near perfect if using crown because it hidden.


----------



## masterofall (May 27, 2010)

Thank you for replacing the ceiling. There are lots of good taping videos on youtube. Make it nice and smooth


----------

